# Der Hornhechtfiletierer



## Malagacosta (11. Oktober 2008)

*Der Hornhechtfiletierer Teil 1*

Der Hornhechtfiletierer von Manuel Schmidtke

Als wir, meine Frau und ich vor einigen Jahren begannen in Dänemark Urlaub zu machen, erkundigte ich mich vorher bei meinem Angelhändler über Ausrüstung und Art der Vorge&shy;hensweise beim Hornhechtangeln. Eine leichte Spinrute bis 30gr. und einige Blinker wurden gekauft, damit man sich in Dänemark auch mal angelnder Weise die Zeit vertreiben kann. Dann war es endlich soweit: Mitte Mai ging es los!

Wir hatten 14 Tage zur Verfügung und wollten natürlich auch mal Hornhecht essen. Das wurde ein voller Erfolg. Hornhecht in nicht für möglich gehaltenen Größen und Mengen. Der Stachel war gesetzt und die Mahlzeiten für Tage gesichert. Hornhecht in Butter gebraten mit Brot oder anderen Beilagen, Hornhechtsülze mit Remoulade, Hornhecht geräuchert, Horn&shy;hechte gekocht, gepult in verschiedenen Soßen mit Reis oder Kartoffeln, Hornhechtbouletten und jede Menge Hornhecht eingefroren. Der Kreativität waren keine Grenzen gesetzt. Schon am zweiten Tag war das kleine Gefrierfach voll. Und dazu, leider, immer diese grünen Grä&shy;ten. Wir stiegen angeltechnisch um, auf Meerforellen, allerdings mit mäßigem Erfolg. Aber der Urlaub war trotzdem sehr schön und so wurde Dänemark im Mai eine feste Größe in un&shy;serer Urlaubsplanung. 

Im Jahr darauf dasselbe:
Hornhechte bis zum Abwinken. Der totale Spaß, auch für meine mitangelnde Frau. Nun wurde schon die Technik besser: Im Besitz einer Wathose, wurden die Hornhechte bereits am Wasser geschlachtet, ausgenommen und entschuppt. Das verringerte den Reinigungsaufwand in der Küche erheblich, weil diese kleinen, unangenehm klebenden Schuppen im Wasser verblieben und der Spüle kein hammerschlagähnliches Aussehen mehr verliehen. Sehr zur Freude meiner Frau, die im Rahmen der Arbeitsteilung für die Reinigung der Küche zuständig ist.

Irgendwann, nach einer Woche kam ich mit einem Dänen, der recht gut Deutsch sprechen konnte, ins Gespräch. Der erklärte mir, auf meine Fragen, seine Frau würde nur die Horn&shy;hechtschwänze in der Küche verwerten, wobei gut 75% vom gefangenen Hornhecht entsorgt werde. Einer seiner Freunde würde sogar nur die ganz großen Hornhechte zum Räuchern mit nach Hause nehmen, das wäre ja bei der Menge an gefangenen Hornhechten auch kein Prob&shy;lem. 

Für mich war das keine Lösung. Im nächsten Urlaub versuchte ich es wieder.
Nur diesmal mit feinstem Messermaterial versorgt, wurde auch noch mit dem filetieren ange&shy;fangen und nach einigen Stunden ging es dann wirklich leidlich und ohne Verletzungen. Meine Frau war begeistert. Hornhecht*filet* gebraten, gekocht, geräuchert mit allen erdenkli&shy;chen Zutaten an Beilagen und Soßen und sogar als Fingerfood mit verschiedenen Dips, ein&shy;fach Lecker!! Und da gibt es wirklich Angler, die keinen Hornhecht essen mögen. 
Der Nachteil: Ich stand etliche Stunden in der Küche, obwohl das filetieren immer besser wurde. Wir fanden dann heraus, dass der Tipp mit den gebratenen Hornhechtschwänzen sehr gut umzusetzen ist, weil man diese nach dem Braten, wie einen Maiskolben im Stück abknab&shy;bern kann. Das geht mit etwas Übung wirklich sehr gut, wenn man sie nicht gerade superheiß aus der Pfanne nimmt. Für kleinere Kinder und Enkelkinder allerdings immer noch keine sehr gute Lösung. Und der Anteil an Abfall ist wirklich, für mich wenigstens nicht vertretbar.

Und dann kam der Urlaub, der alles verändern sollte:
Wir trafen am Wasser ein älteres, deutsches Ehepaar. Wir Männer angelten nebeneinander und ich bewunderte die leichte Sportex von meinem Nebenmann, der bestimmt schon 75Jahre alt, wenn nicht noch älter, war. Unsere beiden Frauen unterhielten sich an Land über ach weiß ich was alles. Irgendwann machten wir Männer eine Pause und versorgten den bereits gefan&shy;genen Fisch, wobei das Gespräch beim kulinarischen Teil des Angelns landete: nämlich das Filetieren von Hornhechten. Und dieser nette Mensch erklärt mir also so ganz nebenbei, dass er seit vielen, vielen Jahren nach Dänemark kommt, um Urlaub zu machen und viele dänische Freunde hat. Sein bester Freund hätte ihm bereits vor Jahren einen HORNHECHTFILETIE&shy;RER geschenkt, mit dem er, der ältere Herr, aber leider nicht klar komme. Und er erklärt mir auch wie das Ding aussieht und sogar was es heute kosten würde, sich solch ein Teil, aus Edelstahl, zuzulegen. Die Beschreibung ist so wirr, dass ich ihn bitte, mir dieses Teil einmal in den Sand zu zeichnen, damit ich im nächsten Angelladen mal nachfragen könnte. Das Ding, was er zeichnet, sieht aus wie eine Buddelkastenschippe, mit einer Rille in der Mitte!! Der An&shy;geltag geht darüber zu Ende und am nächsten Morgen ist shopping angesagt (von mir verordnet). Meine Frau war richtig perplex. Ganz oben auf der Liste: ein Hornhechtfiletierge&shy;rät. Nach 3 Stunden, vielen Kilometern und etlichen Fragen in den verschiedensten Läden wird mir klar: Das ist der Gag des Jahrhunderts, dem ich da aufgeses&shy;sen bin. So bescheuert kann doch keiner sein, das einfach so zu schlucken. Aber dieses alte Ehepaar war so nett! Meine Frau erzählt mir noch, dass die Beiden sonst im nahen Hafen Plattfisch und Dorsch auf Wattwurm fangen. Die restlichen Tage des Urlaubs wurden die bei&shy;den beiden aber nicht mehr gesehen. Es wurde also weiter mit dem Messer filetiert. Na ja, der Urlaub geht zu Ende und wieder zu Hause frage ich alle meine Kumpels, Freunde und Be&shy;kannte, die jemals Hornhechte geangelt haben, nach eben diesem, beschriebenen Teil. Einem Hornhechtfiletiergerät. Nega&shy;tiv!! Ausgelacht und teilweise verspottet, leicht gekränkt recher&shy;chiere ich über Stunden im Internet. Negativ!!! So ein Sch……!!

Fortsetzung folgt………………

Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------



## arno (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Der Hornhechtfiletierer*



Malagacosta schrieb:


> Der Hornhechtfiletierer                                                             von Manuel Schmidtke
> 
> Fortsetzung folgt………………
> 
> Gruß Malagacosta#h



Tolle Story, auf die Fortsetzung bin ich mal gespannt!#h


----------

